# Cracked spotify apk?



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

Is anyone aware if there is a cracked version of the spotify apk I have a free account with them. I just didn't know if there was a cracked apk floating around. Thanks.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Captainkrtek (Oct 23, 2011)

We have an extremely low tolerance for cracked, warez, or pirated apps. Do not use our forum as a means of soliciting others for information on where to obtain warez.


----------

